# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  How do "Natural" Bodybuilders Get Around The Testing?

## 1992mag

Now I know passing a piss test can be easy, just make sure it gets out of your system before the test so just run fast acting gear. Correct me if I'm wrong. But what about the polygraphs? How are you suppose to get around that? How do these top pro's get away with it year after year after year? Just curious.

----------


## ksingh93

Mr olympia or arnold classic a.k.a pro shows are not drug tested .natural bodybuilders use peptides these days which cannot be detected by any drug test.

----------


## covertking

or they just stay natural? if you gear compete in federation that allows it, and have some self respect

----------


## humbleman

> or they just stay natural? if you gear compete in federation that allows it, and have some self respect


Agreed!

----------


## Back In Black

If you're not natural don't go with a federation that uses polygraphs. Not all of them do.

----------


## gforce478

> If you're not natural don't go with a federation that uses polygraphs. Not all of them do.


Quick ? Tren a sust 350 and eq one syringe good or bad

----------


## austinite

> Quick ? Tren a sust 350 and eq one syringe good or bad


Welcome. Please start your own thread in the appropriate section.

----------


## largerthannormal

Piss test and polygraph?


Pros use GH not to be confused with ghrh or ghrps when talking about peptides which all can be detected very easily.

Any bb you are thinking of specifically?

----------


## poison

I think the OP is talking about leagues like the OCB, IFPA, etc, where top pro's (Doug Miller, Philip Ricardo Jr, ...) are clearly using some sort of gear. I think the answer is that polygraphs have their weaknesses, and these pros know how to take advantage of them. Polygraphs are certainly not fool proof--that's why they're not allowed to be used in court.

----------


## dhriscerr

What federations allow it? I keep reading the IFBB and NPC drug test?

----------


## stirated

IFBB don't test at least in aus, so no problem there.
But im going to agree with most leave the natural guys to themselves they work hard for it, why would you want to compete in a comp where you knew you had cheated to win buy doing something the truly natural guys didn't.

----------


## dhriscerr

NPC Says they do, and don't you have to qualify through the NPC regionals to get into the IFBB? I don't know shit about competing, but I am trying to learn because I want to compete

----------


## austinite

No one "allows" it. But the don't test for steroids . Only diuretics.

----------


## Ignorant

What i have been told, they do not test everyone the ones 'suspected of' they do, well in Australia atleast.

----------


## JuicedG.I.



----------


## Far from massive

Don't know what country you are talking about when you say the NPC drug tests. However I can assure you if the NPC ever announced they were drug testing for steroids at the shows I have attended I would not want to be between the stage and the nearest exit!

----------


## boostjunkie09

I would like to compete too. I think guys competing on gear in a natural show is a disgrace. Even if you get away with it. How can you be proud of that achievement. We all know the guys at the top level use. And with good reason. Because they would never be competitive without it. But leave the natty's alone isn't that supposed to be the point? But I guess you will always have people who try to take the easier route.

----------


## ChestNBack

> We all know the guys at the top level use. And with good reason. Because they would never be competitive without it.


Just wait are you saying here. Sounds like you are saying guys who use only use because if they didn't they wouldn't be competitive. I have a friend who just got his pro card in the INBF. Thats a natural league. He only did about 5 shows within a matter of a 18 months before he got his procard. More power to him. In my mind I always knew that I wanted my IFBB procard so for me I know to get a pro card in IFBB you have to run gear. Could I have competed naturally and got my pro card in INBF, yes. But I want to take my body to a place where no one can get naturally and stand on stage with others like me. I think its a real scumbag move to run gear and compete in a natural league but running gear in a league like IFBB is no harm done because everyone else on that stage is running gear. And if someone happens to make it there naturally trust me they will be placing at the very bottom all the time

----------


## ararat

> Just wait are you saying here. Sounds like you are saying guys who use only use because if they didn't they wouldn't be competitive. I have a friend who just got his pro card in the INBF. Thats a natural league. He only did about 5 shows within a matter of a 18 months before he got his procard. More power to him. In my mind I always knew that I wanted my IFBB procard so for me I know to get a pro card in IFBB you have to run gear. Could I have competed naturally and got my pro card in INBF, yes. But I want to take my body to a place where no one can get naturally and stand on stage with others like me. I think its a real scumbag move to run gear and compete in a natural league but running gear in a league like IFBB is no harm done because everyone else on that stage is running gear. And if someone happens to make it there naturally trust me they will be placing at the very bottom all the time


natural organizations administer polygraph for all contestants and urine for the overall winner. Guys who bypass the polygrahp and who have visible symptoms of gear ( gyno- which is evident from double bicep shots), or the oversized and square shoulders hardly make the top 3. I think judges notice this and dont place them high. This was what i had witnessed.

----------


## FireGuy

The NPC sanctions both Natural as well as non tested shows. As for the OP, if youre not clean then dont do a natural show.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Every item has a half life and clearance point...you just have to know them...

----------


## diabeticknowledge

"natural bodybuilders" have exactly the same options in doping like athletes, but more because testing within fitness and bodybuilding is a joke. 

dope offseason, use short esters, use no esters, use non detectable pept1des like insul1n, and practically undetectable gr0wth horm0ne, get a prescription for asthmatic dr.ugs like clen .buterol - theres plenty of ways

damned filter i cant even say Dru.g without dots

----------


## mockery

layne nortons all natural

ha ha ha

----------


## gbrice75

> layne nortons all natural
> 
> ha ha ha


What's your beef with Layne? This isn't the first post from you bashing him...

----------


## Cuz

Mike ohearn is natty too right? Correct me if I'm wrong?

----------


## 555mjolnir

> Piss test and polygraph?
> 
> 
> Pros use GH not to be confused with ghrh or ghrps when talking about peptides which all can be detected very easily.
> 
> Any bb you are thinking of specifically?


I know this thread is 8.5 months old but where do you get this???? there is no test for gh the only possible way to know if you have gh that is any good is checking IGF shortly after pinning. Also no test for gh or peptides themselves.
Thats why the huge controversy over last years super bowl when the dude from the Raven's was rumored to use IGF for a tricep injury.

Can you site this info please? really not trying to bust your [email protected] but I am totally unfamiliar with this information and with so much bro science out there we come here for correct info.

----------


## largerthannormal

I didn't say there was a way to test if your GH was good, I said there is a way to see if you have elevated GH serum levels and yes depending on timing for both and length or term of use.. 

and no testing IGF shortly after still will not tell you if you have GH, many peps will show the same results 

also forgive my comments 8.5 months ago... pros will and can use both.. but like everyone said.. use a federation that doesnt use what your concerned about. 




> I know this thread is 8.5 months old but where do you get this???? there is no test for gh the only possible way to know if you have gh that is any good is checking IGF shortly after pinning. Also no test for gh or peptides themselves.
> Thats why the huge controversy over last years super bowl when the dude from the Raven's was rumored to use IGF for a tricep injury.
> 
> Can you site this info please? really not trying to bust your [email protected] but I am totally unfamiliar with this information and with so much bro science out there we come here for correct info.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Hire someone to get you around the clearance times, take all the guess work out of it and time all items in a fashion to pass clean...good luck!

----------


## teacherman

Sorry to bump this but I'm curious are natural guys even natural or are they off season juicers who come in natural?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Natural is a state of mind

No beast mode guy is 100% natty

----------


## teacherman

> Natural is a state of mind
> 
> No beast mode guy is 100% natty


Figured as such it's hard to no what is achievable (generally) when you are natural that's all

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Mike ohearn is natty too right? Correct me if I'm wrong?


yea he "is" . there are so many fake nattys out there who lead the industry

----------


## teacherman

It's nice to come to the conclusion you'll eventually need to cycle to get the body you want though. Better than false hope haha

----------

